# swan hunt help



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I will be hunting swan for the first time this year and would like to get some ideas on a taxidermist if I actually kill one. 
Any tips on killing one would be great too but I completely understand the time and effort it takes to find a great spot and am not asking anyone to give up that kind of info but any general help would be appreciated.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I highly recommend Snyder's Taxidermy . Can't beat the quality at his price.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

In my experience, a good swan hunt depends to a great extent on timing. If you're able to hunt right before the first major freeze of the season then there will be a lot flying, and you won't have much trouble filling a tag.

If you're hunting earlier in the year or if the weather is calm, pick two consecutive days to hunt. On the first day, find which routes the swans are flying, and then come back the next day and make sure you're underneath them. You can usually rely on them using the same flight paths unless hunting pressure is too heavy or the weather changes. 

Scouting out a good location really is the key to a successful swan hunt, unless you happen to be out when thousands are moving. The places they like to hang out vary from year to year (depending on summer water levels), but they consistently use the Bear River Bird Refuge, which is a popular place to hunt them. Most of them hang out there (or north of there in the closed zone) until things start to freeze up.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wait till they come into howards slough;-)


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Snyder's is great as well as Dairn Gardner. Either one will do a perfect job for you.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it. 
What kind of shells would you recommend? Brand or loads like BBB or BB? I have a Browning pump that shoots 3 1/2" mags.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

elkman said:


> Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.
> What kind of shells would you recommend? Brand or loads like BBB or BB? I have a Browning pump that shoots 3 1/2" mags.


How far do you want to shoot them at? If you want good knockdown power out to 40 yards or so, I'd probably recommend a 3 1/2" BB or BBB. 3" will work fine, but IMO it helps to get a few more pellets in the air.

I personally use 3 1/2" B Hevi shot goose. I bought a box of 10 about 5 years ago because I really don't ever want to cripple and lose a swan (far too many are wounded and never retrieved). I still have 7 of them, but when they're gone I'll probably just use steel.

Just be sure you wait until you get a bird in range - remember that they're a very large bird, and tend to look much closer than they actually are.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

3.5 black clouds in BBB
Stones them hard!


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

40 yards seems like a long ways away for a shot gun. Can you really shoot that far and be effective? 
I need to go out and see what my gun does at different ranges i guess. I dont have a lot of experience with shot guns as you can probably already tell. How do I know what choke tube to use? my gun came with 3 but I think only 2 can shoot steel shot.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

elkman said:


> 40 yards seems like a long ways away for a shot gun. Can you really shoot that far and be effective?
> I need to go out and see what my gun does at different ranges i guess. I dont have a lot of experience with shot guns as you can probably already tell. How do I know what choke tube to use? my gun came with 3 but I think only 2 can shoot steel shot.


40 yards for a swan does seem pretty far. But when you do shoot them, be sure and lead them enough to hit them in the head. Rarely will you drop one if you shoot them in the chest. You'll knock out some feathers, but that's usually about it. For chokes, I bought an aftermarket full choke for tighter patterns.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

elkman said:


> Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.
> What kind of shells would you recommend? Brand or loads like BBB or BB? I have a Browning pump that shoots 3 1/2" mags.


You do not need 3 1/2" loads for ANY waterfowl hunt. I have shot many swans over the years and never used anything larger than 3" #2's. 
Swan hunting is really one of the easiest hunts there is once you find their flight paths. You do not need a guide or a boat. Most guys pass shoot them, but if you get a chance to hunt them over decoys I think you will enjoy that more. Good luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkman said:


> Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.
> What kind of shells would you recommend? Brand or loads like BBB or BB? I have a Browning pump that shoots 3 1/2" mags.


I agree with Fm. i like shooting my swans with 3 1/2 number 2s. That just me and that how i have hunted them for years. I love decoying them. like said before they are easy bird to hunt. find where they are flying and have at it just dont sky bust. If you want a wall hange wait tell thanksgiving week before hunting them. good luck


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> You do not need 3 1/2" loads for ANY waterfowl hunt. I have shot many swans over the years and never used anything larger than 3" #2's.
> Swan hunting is really one of the easiest hunts there is once you find their flight paths. You do not need a guide or a boat. Most guys pass shoot them, but if you get a chance to hunt them over decoys I think you will enjoy that more. Good luck!


I dropped my last one with 3 inch #2's. I usually don't pass shoot, and I usually use BB shot, but his one came right into me maybe 25 feet above my head.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks again for all your help. Good to know about waiting until after Thanksgiving. The main reason I want to hunt a swan is for the mount. my neighbor makes duck fajitas. cant wait to try swan fajitas.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Between me and my buddies we have had birds mounted by nearly every bird taxidermist in Northern And Central Utah. We all switched to taking all of our birds to Jeff Nelson after each of us receiving our first bird from him. All he does is birds. Best experience I have had with a taxidermist. PM me for more info. Sliverslinger

https://www.facebook.com/WingsinFlightBirdTaxidermy


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If ya need some help let me know.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for that Utmuddguy I may PM you when it gets closer. I think I will be ok I just have never hunted in any of the areas that are swan areas and needed some advice. I wish I could hunt them in Salt Creek. I have hunted ducks there a few times and have had them come really close. 
Is it possible to spot and stalk swans? I love hunting ducks on a river like that but all I ever hear is guys setting up decoys or pass shooting. Not against either one I just like spot and stock hunting. May be real tuff in a marsh though.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Let me know we'll hunt em over decoys


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

That would be fun!! I have never hunted anything using decoys.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

We can shoot ducks too.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

awesome pic.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw a lot of swans killed last year over decoys with BB and 2 shot all 3".


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is a video of us killing two swans over decoys.hunting swan over decoys is the only way to go.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here another one that was taken over decoys


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have had pretty good luck with using snow goose rags put on floating goose decoys. That's what we have used for decoys the last few years. Seems to work for us. And it's cheap


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here is a video of us killing two swans over decoys.hunting swan over decoys is the only way to go.


I've only ever watched people hunt them from the dikes, looks fun to bring them in the decoys. Sounds like the dog wants to get it, has anyone ever had a dog retrieve a swan, a video of it would be awesome.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

An adult swan is a pretty heavy task for my dog if it's in the water it's not too bad but on land it's tough for him.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had a few people contact me about swan hunts. I'm not a guide but would be more than happy to help someone out when I can. Just help with gas for the boat and don't shoot my dog.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Utmuddguy said:


> I've had a few people contact me about swan hunts. I'm not a guide but would be more than happy to help someone out when I can. Just help with gas for the boat and don't shoot my dog.


That's super nice of you.

On a separate note, I have heard that you can decoy swans using trash bags. Anyone ever try this? I have a tag, and I am trying to figure out some cheap alternatives to buying floater decoys.



hoopermat said:


> I have had pretty good luck with using snow goose rags put on floating goose decoys. That's what we have used for decoys the last few years. Seems to work for us. And it's cheap


Interesting, something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SkyFly-Decoys-ONE-DOZEN-TYVEK-SNOW-GOOSE-WINDSOCK-DECOY-BAGS-/261915239264

Thanks guys


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Raptor1 said:


> I've only ever watched people hunt them from the dikes, looks fun to bring them in the decoys. Sounds like the dog wants to get it, has anyone ever had a dog retrieve a swan, a video of it would be awesome.


here one of my girl getting one of the swans last year she was still in training 
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/dk...41123_163356_zpsr3bkasvu.mp4.html?sort=3&o=53


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> That's super nice of you.
> 
> On a separate note, I have heard that you can decoy swans using trash bags. Anyone ever try this? I have a tag, and I am trying to figure out some cheap alternatives to buying floater decoys.
> 
> ...


yes you can use trash bags and yes it works. it sounds funny but it does work.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes you can use trash bags and yes it works. it sounds funny but it does work.


Cool, do you just stake them into the ground? How do you keep them open, some sort of frame, or just with the wind?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a pic of her bring in another one we shot last year.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here is a video of us killing two swans over decoys.hunting swan over decoys is the only way to go.


That sure looks familiar hahaha ;-)


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> here a pic of her bring in another one we shot last year.


Nice, looks like she is a working hard. :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here another swan killed over decoys.

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/dk...26_153011_001_zpspnfdw5ag.mp4.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> Nice, looks like she is a working hard. :grin:


She is a good dog and has the drive. not bad for not having a pro train her.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Hawk87 said:


> Utmuddguy said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a few people contact me about swan hunts. I'm not a guide but would be more than happy to help someone out when I can. Just help with gas for the boat and don't shoot my dog.
> ...


The rags I have are the old hunters specialties one. I don't know if they sell them anymore. But those are close I just wrap around a goose decoy with the black part on the head
Usually put out six or eight. Has worked for us for years.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I used Synders for my swan mount 2 years ago...turned out great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> That's super nice of you.
> 
> On a separate note, I have heard that you can decoy swans using trash bags.
> 
> ...


yes you can use trash bags.I will be adding some to my spread this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> Cool, do you just stake them into the ground? How do you keep them open, some sort of frame, or just with the wind?


just fill them up with air and tie the bottom off and put a weight on the other end of the string and drop them in the water. The little breeze will move them like no other and that what you want.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Do they prefer scented or unscented trash bags? ;-)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

The scented is much better:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Do they prefer scented or unscented trash bags? ;-)


what ever one you want to get. then pick up trash on your way back in


----------

